# Coppi- Winter Bike



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Al 7005, used it for a couple of months last year after crashing my Corrado and waiting for it to get rebuilt. May sell it, frame only as I've got too many bikes and frames for living in a London flat.


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Hahaha, you can never have too much cyclingrelated sh1t in your appartment! Ask me, i know! Gotta post a pic of my bike-corner... 

BTW, beautiful bike. =)


----------

